# Union Logic



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It seems one union does not like Dana White's partners, so they are fightingg to keep UFC out of NY State and send the revenue generated to other places sane enough to sanction the sport.

http://mmaweekly.com/union-idiots-are-fighting-to-keep-ufc-and-mma-out-of-new-york


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/05/11/union-memo-reveals-its-arguments-against-mma-in-new-york/

One union hurts all the state....Seems logical, a Nevada based union in dispute with two business partners over Casions out west screw NY State out of jobs and revenue.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

...looking out for the working man....


...brother.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Demac said:


> ...looking out for the working man....
> 
> 
> ...brother.


Who the union? Hardly, the union is costing jobs in a highly unionized state. In a state that could use the revenue.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Demac said:


> ...looking out for the working man....
> 
> 
> ...brother.


I think that I am a fairly good union person, but, when union is causing problems...they should be called on it.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey look brian john is complaining about unions :sleep1:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Current said:


> Hey look brian john is complaining about unions :sleep1:


Complaining or pointing out a problem with an organization, stopping the creation of jobs. 

One mans junk is another mans treasure. Depends on how you look at it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Current said:


> Hey look brian john is complaining about unions :sleep1:


I can honestly say that you probably are a union guy and that is okay with me. I am too. There is a reason that most companies have an INTERNAL audit division within itself. It has to keep itself HONEST. For a union to be strong it has to POLICE itself. If they...WE, don't, it will all be lost.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I can honestly say that you probably are a union guy and that is okay with me. I am too.


I am, but I hate the union. I know all that's wrong with it, we've been over it a million times already.

Brian, you know I love you, but give up the union crap and let's talk about Boobies.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Current said:


> I am, but I hate the union. I know all that's wrong with it, we've been over it a million times already.
> 
> Brian, you know I love you, but give up the union crap and let's talk about Boobies.


I can understand your discomfort with the unions. Brian's boobs...I am concerned about.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I can understand your discomfort with the unions. Brian's boobs...I am concerned about.


I told you a million times already, I liked you better when you were a Power Saver troll.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Current said:


> I told you a million times already, I liked you better when you were a Power Saver troll.


I wish you would not call me a "TROLL". I am just a guy...a very intelligent guy, saving money on my power. I don't need anyone to believe me. But I love you guys.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

This is a part of the memoranum issued by the EVIL union, I can see how terrible they are by reading it .

Boxing and mixed martial arts have similar economic models. In each, the fighter is dependent on the promoter to make fights and to provide him with a livelihood. However, in mixed martial arts, there is also no central industry standard-setting body or a fighters' union. Given these similarities, *strong legal safeguards against abusive and exploitative* contracts between a promoter and a fighter should be carefully examined before mixed martial arts events are legalized in this State. 


Wow a union looking to safegaurd workers how dare they.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> This is a part of the memoranum issued by the EVIL union, I can see how terrible they are by reading it .
> 
> Boxing and mixed martial arts have similar economic models. In each, the fighter is dependent on the promoter to make fights and to provide him with a livelihood. However, in mixed martial arts, there is also no central industry standard-setting body or a fighters' union. Given these similarities, *strong legal safeguards against abusive and exploitative* contracts between a promoter and a fighter should be carefully examined before mixed martial arts events are legalized in this State.
> 
> ...


Unions are not for everyone. It is important to remember that first, and foremost, it is important to protect worker's rights.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

brian john said:


> Who the union? Hardly, the union is costing jobs in a highly unionized state. In a state that could use the revenue.


Meh, my sarcasm didn't translate onto the message board as well as I thought it did.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Wow a union looking to safegaurd workers how dare they.



And if this was true it would be a high goal for anyone including the union. But the facts do not back this up.

The union in this case is butting it’s nose in where it does not belong, 45 states regulate MMA, 4 others have no regulation but allow MMA fights. NY (in particular one state representative) backed by a disgruntled union are all that is right with the world. HARDLY

Please, for all you business knowledge you seem to sadly lack in common sense and seem to be very narrowed minded, when it comes to your beloved union.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Demac said:


> Meh, my sarcasm didn't translate onto the message board as well as I thought it did.


Don't worry I caught it. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Don't worry I caught it. :thumbsup:


I was at the 51/49 point, I saw where it could be, but maybe not.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Demac said:


> Meh, my sarcasm didn't translate onto the message board as well as I thought it did.


Our word, typically is what we believe. What did the message board portray yours to say?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Current said:


> I am, but I hate the union. I know all that's wrong with it, we've been over it a million times already.
> 
> Brian, you know I love you, but give up the union crap and let's talk about Boobies.


I do not hate the union, but I feel as I have stated before, that blindly following any organization is not good for the organization.

As for my man boobs, when I quit lifting 6 days a week and turned 45, the pecs, turned from rock to fat.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> And if this was true it would be a high goal for anyone including the union. But the facts do not back this up.
> 
> The union in this case is butting it’s nose in where it does not belong, 45 states regulate MMA, 4 others have no regulation but allow MMA fights. NY (in particular one state representative) backed by a disgruntled union are all that is right with the world. HARDLY
> 
> Please, for all you business knowledge you seem to sadly lack in common sense and seem to be very narrowed minded, when it comes to your beloved union.


 Well they wont let be a MMA champion because of my pro union stance. The owners are mad at the unions so they denie my right to the MMA championship. They wont admit it but it has to be the reason I am not an MMA champion. Others who dont speak out are allowed MMA championship fights but I have been denied because of my outspoken pro union stance.Its not right or fair but that is the truth.



Now the MMA will say its because I have never fought in an MMA match or for that mater any match and I don't have any experience or skills and ability but I know the real reason is the Union thing. 


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Well they wont let be a MMA champion because of my pro union stance. The owners are mad at the unions so they denie my right to the MMA championship. They wont admit it but it has to be the reason I am not an MMA champion. Others who dont speak out are allowed MMA championship fights but I have been denied because of my outspoken pro union stance.Its not right or fair but that is the truth.
> :


What you seem to be missing is once again the union is shooting other union members in the foot. I was just pointing out that once again the union has taken a stance that is unpopular with the public in general and gets negative press for their stance. Helping the 78-12% shrink in needed support.

Now you can spin it anyway you want but once again you narrow minded approach and lack of vision will not help the union.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> This is a part of the memoranum issued by the EVIL union, I can see how terrible they are by reading it .
> 
> Boxing and mixed martial arts have similar economic models. In each, the fighter is dependent on the promoter to make fights and to provide him with a livelihood. However, in mixed martial arts, there is also no central industry standard-setting body or a fighters' union. Given these similarities, *strong legal safeguards against abusive and exploitative* contracts between a promoter and a fighter should be carefully examined before mixed martial arts events are legalized in this State.
> 
> ...


Except they are trying to provide a safegaurding that no workers were asking for. In this case the union is being more self serving than helpful to workers.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> What you seem to be missing is once again the union is shooting other union members in the foot. I was just pointing out that once again the union has taken a stance that is unpopular with the public in general and gets negative press for their stance. Helping the 78-12% shrink in needed support.
> 
> Now you can spin it anyway you want but once again you narrow minded approach and lack of vision will not help the union.


 Im not the one spinning it. I have never thought of protecting worker rights as "narrow ' minded or lacking vision on the contrary your idea would be leave the barn door open and worry about the cow getting out when it happens.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

It makes me wonder when a person claims to be union, searches for 16,000 reasons why all of us should despise unions and yet very little info if any on what good the unions do for the working class,WHY?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> It makes me wonder when a person claims to be union, searches for 16,000 reasons why all of us should despise unions and yet very little info if any on what good the unions do for the working class,WHY?


Because I know it keeps you up at night crying about your lose of market share as you try to decide on what you can do for a living?

What does it matter. Oh right you can’t answer questions.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Because I know it keeps you up at night crying about your lose of market share as you try to decide on what you can do for a living?
> 
> What does it matter. Oh right you can’t answer questions.


See Brian it is OUR market share not mine.(not what a-typical attitude do you demonstrate?) (I got mine) The way you post Brian as a union contractor who abhors the union so, almost like you hate yourself for doing a good union job (something just does not make sense) I do appreciate your invitation though declined.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> See Brian it is OUR market share not mine.(not what a-typical attitude do you demonstrate?) (I got mine) The way you post Brian as a union contractor who abhors the union so, almost like you hate yourself for doing a good union job (something just does not make sense) I do appreciate your invitation though declined.


See what you are missing is logic and an open mind. Show me one post I have made telling a member of this forum that working union is not the best way for a worker to generally make the most money and achieve the best benefits.

What I have said is union does not have a lock on quality.
The unions have done more to hurt themselves, that any died in the wool anti-union shop owner.

BOTH TRUE

But YOU and members like YOU blindly following the union way and not being open to change will do loads more harm than me pointing out foolish acts by the unions.

What I think bothers you most and is evident in your inability to form a logical response or even answer a basic question, is the truth in my statements.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> See Brian it is OUR market share not mine.


It's mostly his market share. I would guess you do a lot of bench sitting.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> See what you are missing is logic and an open mind. Show me one post I have made telling a member of this forum that working union is not the best way for a worker to generally make the most money and achieve the best benefits.
> 
> What I have said is union does not have a lock on quality.
> The unions have done more to hurt themselves, that any died in the wool anti-union shop owner.
> ...


Brian I give you credit for calling the attention to some of the union woes but just as you falsely accuse me of being blind I accuse you of being naive to the way union members actually think, work and go about their daily lives, yet it seems you make efforts to present your self to having such knowledge. I am one to raise a voice when I know of abuse and am willing to make personal sacrifices for what I believe in (not just type about it here) If I read where you have posted something twisted I will express my (opinion) just as well as with union Brothers and Sisters(ask Ed) Your snide remarks I take in stride from your stance of unknowing, I understand where you will resort to what you consider your strength.Yes the unions have problems but not as skewed as some would like to think. The sad part to me is there are those who do not understand(union and non) that the unions ideals are to help all working class.So what proactive idea do you have now?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Brother Noah said:


> Brian I give you credit for calling the attention to some of the union woes but just as you falsely accuse me of being blind I accuse you of being naive to the way union members actually think, work and go about their daily lives, yet it seems you make efforts to present your self to having such knowledge. I am one to raise a voice when I know of abuse and am willing to make personal sacrifices for what I believe in (not just type about it here) If I read where you have posted something twisted I will express my (opinion) just as well as with union Brothers and Sisters(ask Ed) Your snide remarks I take in stride from your stance of unknowing, I understand where you will resort to what you consider your strength.Yes the unions have problems but not as skewed as some would like to think. *The sad part to me is there are those who do not understand(union and non) that the unions ideals are to help all working class.So what proactive idea do you have now?*


*
* 
I hate to tell you but the unions are not out to help the working class, the union is out to line their pockets, they are just like politicians.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> [/b][/u]
> I hate to tell you but the unions are not out to help the working class, the union is out to line their pockets, they are just like politicians.


 OK I'll play you have made a blanket statememnt about unions now "show me" which is our state motto. Provide some links for discusion that will support your stance.You should be able to provide at least one.I'll wait:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> OK I'll play you have made a blanket statememnt about unions now "show me" which is our state motto. Provide some links for discusion that will support your stance.You should be able to provide at least one.I'll wait:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Here is one
http://www.laborunionreport.com/por...-sell-out-members-to-keep-union-dues-flowing/

how many more do you want


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> Here is one
> http://www.laborunionreport.com/por...-sell-out-members-to-keep-union-dues-flowing/
> 
> how many more do you want


 The union was forced to make consessions because the country backed out of accepting their offer with a union busting bill in place they did right by their members. Before the bill was signed the union had accepted the countys final offer but after the bill was signed the countys counsel refused to certify the offer which put the union in a position of having to offer concessions. some times you have to give back now to gain in the future. Now would you like to try again :whistling2:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Yes sir.

All those Anti-Union folks up in Wisconsin surely are feeling the good times roll right now. See, they thought that the Governor Walker stuff was only going to effect those "over-paid, lazy, teachers". You know, those piles of scum that teach our children to read, write, and interact socially with others.....basically the rabble of society.

What they did not see, is that union wages have often been used as a bargaining chip for non-union labor. Now from what I understand, the charter schools, and all people who work with these private, and religious schools are taking huge cuts also.

They no longer ride the shirt tails of the union teachers, and dont have this bargaining chip.

From what I am understanding also, the rest of the people working for that state (non-politicians) will feel the effect of this next year. That includes everyone from the Parks and Rec. people to the DNR.

And how long do you figure it will be before that state has abolished unions all together? Not long I would think.

Funny thing are the quotes from the Wisconsin papers. People who thought it was great to knock those "scuzzy" teachers down a few notches, now cannot believe it is going to happen to them next year.:laughing:

Way to go anti-union folks! Didn't quite understand that while throwing others under a truck, you were not far behind!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> All those Anti-Union folks up in Wisconsin surely are feeling the good times roll right now.
> 
> ...


Actually most folks are not as dumb as you like to think. The issue no matter how you paint it is. 

*WHO WAS GOING TO PAY FOR ALL THIS*, funny thing, this is the same issue the feds are facing.

Tough choices have to be made, and unfortunatly for the folks on the federal, state and local government, the spineless politicians made promises with future payoffs, knowing it would be someone else's problem and now the bird has come to roost.

I think it is very unfortunate what will be happening nation wide to all those that were made false promises. BUT there are not enough tax payers willing to dig deeper in their pockets to pay off the promises.

As for the takers (those on the dole) they need to give up something, unfortunatly many have come to depend on this free money. That means businesses as well as everyday folks.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

brian john said:


> It seems one union does not like Dana White's partners, so they are fightingg to keep UFC out of NY State and send the revenue generated to other places sane enough to sanction the sport.
> 
> http://mmaweekly.com/union-idiots-are-fighting-to-keep-ufc-and-mma-out-of-new-york
> 
> ...


Union logic? There is no such thing.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

brian john said:


> Actually most folks are not as dumb as you like to think. The issue no matter how you paint it is.
> 
> *WHO WAS GOING TO PAY FOR ALL THIS*, funny thing, this is the same issue the feds are facing.
> 
> ...


 I could not agree with you more. I think the Wisconsin thing is really going to effect the children most. Teachers with 90k in student loans are going to take their degrees elsewhere, into a sector that pays. Meanwhile, the kids are going to have to settle with whats left or available. Now of coarse this will not be all good teachers mind you, but I can see enough of them looking elsewhere to cause trouble in the future.

Its seams that in this day and age, we are constantly passing something onto the future. Be it dept, or lack of skilled workers, or our children's education. Something has to shake loose here, or the future is never going to look any brighter at all.


----------

